# ES Teil 2: Der schaurige Trailer führt euch zurück nach Derry



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2019)

*ES Teil 2: Der schaurige Trailer führt euch zurück nach Derry*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *ES Teil 2: Der schaurige Trailer führt euch zurück nach Derry* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ES Teil 2: Der schaurige Trailer führt euch zurück nach Derry*


----------



## TobiTopper (10. Mai 2019)

*ES Teil 2: Der schaurige Trailer führt euch zurück nach Derry*

Goil! Der ist Pflicht. Ein Fall fürs Kino, loool.


----------

